# New Goggles



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

My current goggles are mid-low end Oakley's, and that fact is starting to get pretty apparent,(on top of the fact that they are scratched from being old and yesterday had fog in-between the lens all day long).

I was in the local boardshop yesterday trying to track down a pair of 9.5 32 Lashed, and they had some freaking sweet goggles. I may have the opportunity to get some for Christmas, so I was looking for some opinions on nice high-end goggles.

What goggles do you rock and why do they kick ass? Also, is it worth going over the $100 mark? 

I've heard a lot of good things about the I/O which I think they had, but I know their hella expensive.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a pair of Oakley A-Frame and Splice goggles.

My main reason for having two Oakley goggles is because they are pretty much the only goggles that fit me properly (Asian Fit).

A reason why I have come to greatly appreciate the quality is because of experience with impacts. One occasion, I had the A-Frames on when I caught a toe edge on ice and slammed face first into the ice patch. Thankfully my helmet and A-Frames took the brunt of the damage. I walked away with a bloody lip and a goggle that was still as good as new. I've had cheaper goggles before and they didn't hold up well. There was a tiny little nick that I found the next day, but it was very, very small. Didn't even come close to ruining any visibility. I have always appreciated Oakley's sunglasses for their durability and they don't skimp on their goggle lines.

My favorite is the Splice for it's field of vision. It's the closest I can get to to the likes of the I/O and EG2 (both of which do not fit me properly). Oakley's warranty isn't the best, but if you are within the allotted time, they are very good about replacing defects. I had to get my A-Frames replaced because I removed the foam pieces on the bottom like a noob. They happily replaced it.

The Smith I/O is great in terms of price for what you get. It comes with an excellent hard case, microfiber bag, and an extra lens. The field of vision is the next best from the EG2 and swapping out the lenses is an absolute breeze. Plus it comes with a lifetime warranty.

EG2 is friggen huge. I have a huge head so for me to say it's huge means it's HUUUUGE. If you wear a helmet, you might want to try them both on together before you go asking for a pair. However, this huge design means that you get unparalleled field of vision. Quality-wise, I can't tell you since I never owned a pair.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm rocking some Ashbury Warlocks and love them. Its a lot of goggle for $70 and comes with 2 lenses, its pretty hard to beat considering a new lense for a set of Oakleys almost cost that much.


----------



## AlaskaChance (Oct 18, 2010)

See what fits your face, but the I/Os are the best goggles i have ever rocked, eg2s are pretty slick as well


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

I have EG2 and i absolutely love them, i can barely see the bottom frame and nowhere can i see the side frame. Peripheral vision doesn't even begin to describe what you have. They might look a little big but i don't know or care cause i can see and thats what matters.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

AlaskaChance said:


> See what fits your face, but the I/Os are the best goggles i have ever rocked, eg2s are pretty slick as well


I currently wear Smith Phenom's with the Igniter Mirror lens (35% VLT for bright/day riding). They have excellent peripheral vision and I like the tack strip inside the band so they stay put on my helmet. They fit great (they should - it's a Smith helmet) so no gap 

I like them so much, I snagged a second pair of last year's at TJ Maxx for $39.00. :thumbsup: They have the blue-ish Sensor Mirror (70% VLT - perfect for overcast days and night riding here in the East).

I tried the I/Os on and they fit great, too... but I couldn't see much difference in the field of view over the Phenoms.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The Phenom's look awesome, they seem like pretty much the same thing as the I/O's with a substantial discount. Gonna see if they have those at the shop.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a pair of Von Zipper's and I love them. The peripheral is good and they are super light.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> The Phenom's look awesome, they seem like pretty much the same thing as the I/O's with a substantial discount. Gonna see if they have those at the shop.


Phenoms are good, but I disagree with the field of vision comment above. I can see the plastic in my field of vision with the Phenoms. I virtually cant with the I/O. That's because they have very minimal frame plastic. Also, like I stated, the I/O comes with extra perks. If you were to buy a separate lens, and good hardcase, the price will probably end up the same. You can always find previous year I/O models too.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'll see how much the I/O's are at the shop, I'm not paying for them since it's going to be a christmas present, but at the same time my expiration date on Christmas presents is near I assume, so I don't want to look like I'm milking. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I do half day half night riding so I have to have two lenses. No matter what I just come back to the I/O as the best deal. Plus they should fit my smith helmet good. Hoping to have some next month.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I currently have a pretty big goggle collection. My favorites are definitely the EG2, they fit the best and have a huge field of vision. I also own the Smith I/O, I like them and the lens changing system is awesome but I honestly didn't think the fOV was that great, it's better than average but not great. I think my Anon Hawkeyes have a better FOV than the Smiths. If FOV is what you're after I'd check out the Electric EG2, Anon Hawkeye, and Smith I/O. The Anon can be found for a lot cheaper than the other two and in my opinion are just as good

I also have the Phenom which was mentioned earlier.. they are one of the most comfortable goggles I have in my collection but the FOV isn't anything to brag about.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i rock the oakley splice. nice goggle, really comfy, and best lenses around. oakley makes durable, high quality lenses that you cant go wrong with. i got the fire iridium, great for sunny days, and the pink iridium for flat light, snowy, and night riding. great goggles.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

I got some Spy Targa II's but might buy a pair of Oakley Wisdoms off a friend.
If your a high roller, definately pick up a pair of these.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Dude, those have to be the sickest goggles I have EVER seen! Not sure how practical they'd be, but built in GPS and heads up display would be soo much fun to play around with... I want.

And by the way, I wear Smith I/Os (asian fit) and so far they're been great. Changing lenses is a snap and they're very comfortable.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I went in the store yesterday and tried some on, and even though I think I liked the I/O's the best they just didn't fit my face very well, the Oakley's on the other hand were a perfect fit. So I'm either gonna grab the Splice or Crowbars, their both really nice goggles.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds good bro, I would personally get the Splice's, I think they look dead sexy.

And thats why you go try them on! Everyone's face is different (like their feet and head, which plays into buying boots, helmets, etc.) so its absolutely important to try them on before you buy them. I lucked out and ordered my I/Os's and they fit me just great. But no matter how nice or expensive the goggle or gear, some will just not fit one's face as well as others...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey, slightly off-topic question, but not worth a thread of its own. Are lenses from Oakley Crowbars and A-Frames interchangeable? I've been assuming not, but it occurs to me that I have no basis for that assumption. Why haven't I gone to a shop to look? Because my damned keyboard is a lot closer! :laugh:


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Hey, slightly off-topic question, but not worth a thread of its own. *Are lenses from Oakley Crowbars and A-Frames interchangeable?* I've been assuming not, but it occurs to me that I have no basis for that assumption. Why haven't I gone to a shop to look? Because my damned keyboard is a lot closer! :laugh:


They are not.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

SnowKanin said:


> Dude, those have to be the sickest goggles I have EVER seen! Not sure how practical they'd be, but built in GPS and heads up display would be soo much fun to play around with... I want.
> 
> And by the way, I wear *Smith I/Os (asian fit)* and so far they're been great. Changing lenses is a snap and they're very comfortable.



I/O and I/OS aren't asian fit. I/OS are smaller versions of the I/O. Bot fit me poorly. EG2's actually fit me better. :dunno: Crowbars and Splices fit the best. Asian fit Crowbars and Splices fit even better.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I/O nuff said


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Calibre 6 said:


> I/O and I/OS aren't asian fit. I/OS are smaller versions of the I/O. Bot fit me poorly. EG2's actually fit me better. :dunno: Crowbars and Splices fit the best. Asian fit Crowbars and Splices fit even better.


Well I guess the I/OS are'nt labeled asian fit, just small/medium fit, according to Smith's website. My bad! I could'nt sworn I heard someone tell me they were asian fit once.

I doubt you'll go wrong with either brand (Oakley or Smith's) higher end goggles... if thats what your wanting.

To the OP, did you end up getting some? And if so... which ones??


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Opened up a pair of Splice's for Christmas yesterday . They're so sweet, I'll post some pictures later of them in action.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Opened up a pair of Splice's for Christmas yesterday . They're so sweet, I'll post some pictures later of them in action.


I looooove my splices. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

i just got my splices for christmas also can't wait to try them out!


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ran my Splices for the first time today, total blizzard with 100 mile an hour winds........................flawless!!!!!!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's supposed to dump tonight and then snow tomorrow, so it should be a good day for goggle testing. Mine have the High Intensity Yellow lens which is supposed to be super good for cloudy/foggy/snowy days, which is 80% of the time here.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> It's supposed to dump tonight and then snow tomorrow, so it should be a good day for goggle testing. Mine have the High Intensity Yellow lens which is supposed to be super good for cloudy/foggy/snowy days, which is 80% of the time here.


Ahh those HI Yellows are super nice for low light days.

You ride Schweitzer, right? How's it been lately? I'll be up there Thurs/Fri/Sat, hoping for some good snow! Forecast looks good!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's been such a great early season, so much more snow then usual. The backside got kinda funky since the elevation is lower back there, the 3-day pineapple express a couple weeks ago kinda fucked it up, but with all this new snow it's going to be sick. It's going to keep on dumping through Thursday, Prepare to get some serious pow when you come up :thumbsup:

I'm heading out in about 15 mins to go GET SUM.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> It's been such a great early season, so much more snow then usual. The backside got kinda funky since the elevation is lower back there, the 3-day pineapple express a couple weeks ago kinda fucked it up, but with all this new snow it's going to be sick. It's going to keep on dumping through Thursday, Prepare to get some serious pow when you come up :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm heading out in about 15 mins to go GET SUM.


Right on! Look for me on Thursday/Friday/Saturday and say hi if you see me. I'll be rocking Green AK pants and either my white NS SL or Ride Highlife. :thumbsup:


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't wait to try my Splices with Pink Iridium


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

Smith I/O's for sure! I had a pair of Giro Signals and they were alright. But I hated the fact I couldn't change the lens and plus the I/O's look sweet! Oh and I haven't had any fog issues.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Fell on my face last week on my dragon dx and I have carpet burn where the foam of the goggles contact haha.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

cant wait to use my new I/O's friday


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Took out the Splices today, what a big difference! Today was another infamous Schweitzer fog day, which meant riding by braille. Despite that, the goggles made not being able to see pretty bareable, because first run off the top I was bombing down. They really highlight all the details in the snow, allowing your eyes to be able to focus on something and spot adequate lines, instead of just seeing a big white blur. Field of vision was great too. I think for the money, the I/O's are the way to go simply because you get 2 lens', and lens are like half the cost of the goggle. But if your like me and they just don't fit your face, the Splice's are the next best thing.



DrnknZag said:


> Right on! Look for me on Thursday/Friday/Saturday and say hi if you see me. I'll be rocking Green AK pants and either my white NS SL or Ride Highlife. :thumbsup:


Sounds good man! Thursday is going to be way better then Tuesday, it was actually so warm it was raining in town, but the temps are drastically dropping and it's dumping snow, I have 3 inches at my house in Sagle from last night. Supposed to be a cold one tomorrow, (18 and below) so bring the extra layers.

I'll look out for yea, there's not very many NS boards up here so it's pretty easy to spot a rider. I'm riding a 2010 white NS Evo, and will likely look like a tree with my brown pants, moss-green jacket and black helmet.


----------

